# Crookham Court School / Manor - August 2014



## derelictwom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all, 

So this is my first post. I have been on numerous explores but not posted anything to this site yet, but this is where that changes... 

I'm glad that I got to have a look around this place. I'd been wanting to get inside for a while but the mission of a journey had been putting me off. Inside, mould and decay are starting to take over some parts but that just made for some better & grimier photos! From the outside the building looks awesome and I didn't realise the scale of the place until I was standing in its shadow. 

So here is some history on the building, although we all know this already...

The building has served as a manor house and a junior school, before being abandoned as a boarding school which was the subject of a 1988 BBC investigation for the television programme That's Life which led to three members of staff being convicted of sexual abuse. In 1990 the owner of the school, Philip Cadman, was sentenced to ten years in prison .The school has been abandoned since 1989. It was shut down after it was at the centre of the series of high-profile child abuse cases.

On with some snaps - I hope you enjoy!


Front of House


Test Tube Rack 


Pills


The Bath Room 


Skylit Cloakroom


The Cricket Ball 


The Green Arches 


Corridor Decay 


The Survivor 


Unhappy Room 


Wooden Curtains 


Dorm Corridors


Dingy Staircase


Staircase


In The Garden


----------



## Catmandoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! Very nice! Great first post.


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 20, 2014)

Very nice photos! Great report!


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 20, 2014)

Great report and pics..


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2014)

For your first you,ve some great photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 20, 2014)

When you were there, did you hear anyone else? if so, that might have been me and my explorer partner! 

Someone got in while we were there, and then seemed to hide until we left. We then saw them from outside, in the Mirror room. Were you camping there?


----------



## derelictwom (Aug 20, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> When you were there, did you hear anyone else? if so, that might have been me and my explorer partner!
> 
> Someone got in while we were there, and then seemed to hide until we left. We then saw them from outside, in the Mirror room. Were you camping there?



I visited last week. There was a couple of people walking around the outside when I arrived . We must have been there at different times, we didn't hide from anyone haha


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 20, 2014)

derelictwom said:


> I visited last week. There was a couple of people walking around the outside when I arrived . We must have been there at different times, we didn't hide from anyone haha



Early Tuesday morning? We were upstairs and heard a loud crash downstairs and then nothing. That's why we thought someone was hiding. We were hoping whoever it was might introduce themselves!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 21, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> Early Tuesday morning? We were upstairs and heard a loud crash downstairs and then nothing. That's why we thought someone was hiding. We were hoping whoever it was might introduce themselves!



When ive been inside here, i was on my own first time, and i heard a massive loud crash downstairs, i froze! And there was NO ONE else there when i was there i was sure of it. I was upstairs but the corridor leading to the room with the big mirror. Creepy


----------



## chazman (Aug 21, 2014)

very very good.


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice, Welcome!


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 21, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> When ive been inside here, i was on my own first time, and i heard a massive loud crash downstairs, i froze! And there was NO ONE else there when i was there i was sure of it. I was upstairs but the corridor leading to the room with the big mirror. Creepy


Ha!! We were just inside the Mirror Room when we heard it! We didn't think there was anyone there either.


----------



## derelictwom (Aug 21, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> Early Tuesday morning? We were upstairs and heard a loud crash downstairs and then nothing. That's why we thought someone was hiding. We were hoping whoever it was might introduce themselves!



Nooo, later on in the week  I didn't hear any bangs or crashes but it certainly is a strange place!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 21, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> Ha!! We were just inside the Mirror Room when we heard it! We didn't think there was anyone there either.



How strange!! Very creepy place tbh


----------



## Potter (Aug 21, 2014)

That would make for a great restoration.


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 21, 2014)

Potter said:


> That would make for a great restoration.


If only someone would save it. Soon.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 21, 2014)

Great set of images from here , its certainly changed a lot over time


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2014)

Great set of photos and great report.looks like someone has cleaned that bath since my visit with mr muscle


----------



## derelictwom (Aug 22, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great set of photos and great report.looks like someone has cleaned that bath since my visit with mr muscle



Ive only just realised that the bath is strangely clean!!


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 22, 2014)

derelictwom said:


> Ive only just realised that the bath is strangely clean!!


Maybe an urbexer with an obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder - couldn't bear to see the bath in such a dirty state! ;-)


----------



## derelictwom (Aug 22, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> Maybe an urbexer with an obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder - couldn't bear to see the bath in such a dirty state! ;-)



Hahaha, good shout


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 1, 2014)

An update on the future of Crookham...

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2014/new-chapter-for-crookham-court-still-to-be-decided

Trust this is okay to put this on here? If not, admins please feel free to delete


----------

